# automatic on/off capacitor????



## mavenali (Nov 22, 2002)

has anyone ever had problems w/ a .5 farad mobile authority (or any other cap) that has automatic on and off? Everything was fine until today i went to start my car and it wouldn't start -- was gonna push start it (thank god for standards) and decided to unplug my power line -- tried one more time and it started right up ---- My system is a 15" Phoenix gold qx sub and a 200 watt amp w/ the .5 mobile authority cap ---- my last system was 2 12"s w/ a 600 watt amp and never had any problems starting the car.... --- I have just replaced my alternator (so its no more than a month old) -- any ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## gtw00 (Oct 16, 2002)

try hooking it up along with the remote turn on for the amp


----------



## mavenali (Nov 22, 2002)

the capacitor does not have a remote ....... I have also found that this is happening even w/o the capacitor... I am being led to think it is the battery... anyone else have any ideas


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

something might be bridging between your remote line and power line, check the wires to see if there are any exposed wires, or if wires are touching at amps, etc. if these two bridge then your amps, and cap would stay on all the time. sometimes this can be one tiny frayed wire touching the next terminal over. best bet is to start at the battery and just follow it all the way back


----------



## mavenali (Nov 22, 2002)

if it was staying on all the time that would be helpful (thanks).... but the problem is when i hook up my power line to my battery i have NO JUICE until i unplug the power line


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

yeah, it wouldn't happen until you hooked up power wire because that would supply the power, but any time I've ever had trouble I would just follow the main wires from the front back, and sometimes is something with wiring, and sometimes not, but it sounds like it does have something to do with that wire, just check for loose connections etc, sometimes wires come loose and such or get cut on edges or pinched, etc. just a good idea to follow back, if nothing wrong there, then I'd say it might have soemthing to do with the wiring to starter or ignition


----------

